# Long sleeve wool jersey with race fit?



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Anyone have suggestions for wool jerseys with a race fit? Or at least kinda fit like that.

I have one and like it a lot except it has a beer gut fit and because I carry stuff in the back pockets it moves around a lot so I want one tighter and less stretchy in the gut region. I've tried a few wool jerseys on in shops and they also have beer gut fit. Anyone make a wool jersey that fits like a regular road riding jersey? 

Full zipper and not a "replica" jersey from some team 60 years ago would be nice too. I did some googling and most of what showed up were replica jerseys. Which is okay if it's a good jersey but not my first choice.

Thanks,


----------



## Troy G (Sep 30, 2013)

Torm?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Have you considered having it altered to fit the way you like? Any competent tailor should be able to customize it to fit just right. I do my own alterations, so all my jerseys fit the way I want them to.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Never heard of Torm. Thanks. I had a look and they are 39% Wool and 61% polyester. They look nice but I've found, with baselayers, that you loose most of the benefits of wool when they are not a much higher % of wool.

Jcavilia, I want to buy another wool jersey or jerseys so the question is n/a.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I think he's suggesting that you find one you like the look and composition of, but it maybe a little looser than you like, and have it altered to be tighter around the middle.

This of course would be an alternative in the event you don't find the perfect jersey.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Then the answer would be: No.
I don't trust my hand sewing skills enough to play around on an expensive wool jersey nor do I care to allocate the time. 
And I do not want to add the cost of a professional to what will likely be an already expensive jersey.


----------



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

wiggle.com | Isadore Long Sleeve Jersey | Long Sleeve Jerseys

only 44% merino though.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Eleven velo will make their jerseys long sleeve and they also have an option for heavier wool.

Portland cycle wear make a long sleeve jersey.

 Wool Cycling Jersey

Wool Cycling Jerseys

I'm really happy with the Eleven velo jerseys I have. 

The Oregon cycle wear jerseys are nice, but had a shrinkage issue with one of the Oregon jerseys. But I also have an Oregon jersey that didn't shrink.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

velodog said:


> Eleven velo will make their jerseys long sleeve and they also have an option for heavier wool.
> 
> Portland cycle wear make a long sleeve jersey.
> 
> ...


Wow, that stuff looks really nice and what I was looking for especially the Eleven ones. More than reasonable price too, I think, considering it's 100% merino and made to order size and colors.
Thank you.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Wow, that stuff looks really nice and what I was looking for especially the Eleven ones. More than reasonable price too, I think, considering it's 100% merino and made to order size and colors.
> Thank you.


I posted a thread with photos of my Eleven velo jerseys when I received mine. Check the thread- http://forums.roadbikereview.com/apparel-cycling-clothes/eleven-velo-355599.html -for a look at the jerseys.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Sweet. Thanks again.


----------



## metalheart (Sep 3, 2010)

I have read nothing but good things about the Eleven Velo jerseys. I bought a long sleeve merino from Wabi Woolens some time ago and it has served me well. It is definitely more of a race fit than beer gut fit. Give it a look .... Wabi Woolens - Quality Wool Cycling Jerseys


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Wabi is right up there at the top tier with respect to quality. I've seen wool garments made as well, but nothing that I consider better. Their jerseys have been through several iterations and there just isn't much left to desire in them now.


----------



## Goldriverdude (Dec 10, 2011)

You might to check out Voler's Black Label wool jersey. Voler makes very good quality clothes at a fair price. Voler: Black Label Wool Jersey


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Santini Heritage long sleeved jersey.


----------



## Tjaard (Nov 9, 2014)

ElevenVelo.

I have a long sleeve jersey from them. As they do custom sizing you can get exactly the fit you want, whatever your body size and shape. As a tall skinny guy that's great because I want my long sleeve jerseys to cover my wrists, but standard sizing is to short.
When I got mine, they only did a short zip, but that might be different now.


----------



## Tjaard (Nov 9, 2014)

Re: Eleven velo:

they have have changed their designs to all full zip now. The jersey pictured are all short sleeve, but most, if not all of them can be ordered with long sleeves.


----------

